# CMT Xtreme flush trim bits....anyone?



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with these?

CMT 806.880.41B

I just put an order for one...seems exact same as infinity tools mega flush trim....and CMT are known to be good (and this was quite cheaper with tax and shipping)

But couldn't find anyone online talking about it....


Mike


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I own some CMT router bits had no problems i bought them from Sommerfeld tools when the carried them 
I do not know about now but they where made in Italy


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I don't have any CMT bits but do know that the Infinity Tools bits are excellent quality. I have a few of theirs but mostly either Whiteside or Freud bits as a rule for me.


----------



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

@sreilly 
Yeah - I heard good things about infinity as well. 

But this CMT bit seems EXACTLY the same and I bought it for 30% less... Which for 100+ $ bit is saying something.

As an aside - IMHO CMT and freud are very similar (both well respected italian) with only difference is that freud did a big branding and marketing push in USA with Diablo. And since the USA is the largest and most active market, especially when talking about youtube and online commerce and reviews - everybody now knows Freud

M


----------



## woodfella (Dec 15, 2009)

When I first started buying good quality bits (to replace the cheap Caftsman bits I started out with) for my shop, I bought CMT almost exclusively. I always considered them to be at the same level in qualty with Amana, Freud, and Whiteside. I've probably got 45 - 50 of their bits, and they have always performed flawlessly. As a side note, when needing a bit(s) for a specific profile that will see perhaps less repeated use, as say roundover bits etc. I have been using Woodline bits for probably twenty years now with nary a problem. Yes they are made in China, but they are of considerable quality for a more economical price.


----------



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

@woodfella 

That sounds promising....il just have to wait and see what comes in the mail 

Re woodline - I have also bought stuff from them that was fine.

Another one to look at is Yonico/ precision bits. 
Similarly to woodline it's a US based company that specs stuff to be mfg in china. 
I spoke to jonathan there quite a bit and they are upping their game of late with dedicated mfg line in china, better QA and more complex bits (eg compression spiral)

They can also tweak and do things for you if you ask. 

M


----------

